# Second Skin Damplifier Pro



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

This thread will be updated as I continue in its installation. I will first say after working with, EDead and Dynamat, this stuff just seems to go on easier. the foil seems a bit thicker than Dynamat but it seems to mold much easier even though it seems like it would be just the complete opposite. I have no idea why but it is certainly the case. I also like the size of the sheets, they are 12"x20" I believe compared to 20"x30 something with the Dyna, making for less cutting to fit it in. It seems like when I use Dyna I cut at least half of the sheets in half or thirds to get the fit I am looking for. The 12"x20" (might be 12"x24" I would have to measure agian) just seems to let me use solid sheets saving me time. Ant please chime in if my measurements are off, but I will say you guys have done a fine job picking the size of your product. I have 180ft3 of deadener in the car already, but I am looking forward to adding the rest of the 150ft3 of the Damplifier Pro. I so far just like the stuff. Obviously when I have the car put back together I will review the performance of the product but I promise you from looking at it, there isn't a better product I have used to date and doubt anything will out perform it!


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

If I did not own my own brand I would use Second Skin over any other brand on the market.

Rick


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

raamaudio said:


> If I did not own my own brand I would use Second Skin over any other brand on the market.
> 
> Rick


LOL thats funny  

Hey Dan, have you tried Cascade's VMax to compare?


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

azngotskills said:


> Hey Dan, have you tried Cascade's VMax to compare?


If not, I have...

ANT
www.secondskinaudio.com


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

raamaudio said:


> If I did not own my own brand I would use Second Skin over any other brand on the market.
> 
> Rick


Thats cool...did you have to say that for fear of being banned?


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

Not at all, I find it quite refreshing to be here and welcome compared to how some companies do things on forums they own. I also appreciate the quality products and service provided by this forums owner. We respect and support each other, something that seems to be pretty rare these days in business, wish it was the norm and not the exception in all businesses. 

Rick


----------

